# SRxxVE 12:1CR 90mm pistons by CP *pics*



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

These pistons are for the VE head 90 mm with 16ve valve reliefs and are flat top. 
The stock 16ve piston weighs 331g the 90mm ones below weigh 338g


http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c2/Onyxeros/Closeup.jpg
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c2/Onyxeros/Closeupflattop.jpg
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c2/Onyxeros/Under.jpg
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c2/Onyxeros/Pinsincluded.jpg
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c2/Onyxeros/Sidebyside.jpg


I sent in a 16VE piston for comparison so they could get the valve reliefs correct. They have also notched the skirt for oil squirters.

Now the info everyone wants...
Since you can only order CP pistons from an authorized dealer I went to 
Modern Performance here in NJ
http://www.modernperformanceinc.com/

My invoice #2568
If you call Nick (owner of Modern Performance Inc) he can order the EXACT set up i have, it will run you about $575 depending on options. You can also reference this invoice if you want to build something a little different. 

Let's say you want 87mm bore 9:1 CR and dish. Nick can create a modified version of my invoice and send to CP.


Keep in mind these are pistons for N/A so if you want a turbo version they may be slightly more expensive due to different metal content. I have also posted this in my VE build thread below but this is for you quick searchers that don't want to go through the entire thread.

Let me know if you have any questions


----------

